# ah 10 minutes and so purty



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

From this:









To This:









and this:









those little marks on my bumper is where someone hit me before anyone asks. damn awful drivers, in a parking lot, so I guess its awful parkers really. And yes I know it needs to be washed.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks good, now you need to tint the tails to match.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and remove the emblems...Looking good


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

tint the tails, tail me more! I thought about getting the back altezzas to match, but tinting them sounds much better, less flaming as well :thumbsup:

I'm waiting for a hot day to remove the emblems, tried to one day and they wern't coming off.


----------



## nissan98se (Sep 13, 2004)

*tint spray?*



xbrandonx said:


> tint the tails, tail me more! I thought about getting the back altezzas to match, but tinting them sounds much better, less flaming as well :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm waiting for a hot day to remove the emblems, tried to one day and they wern't coming off.


brandon, where did you get that stuff (im assuming its that spray crap) and how much was it per uh, bottle. and how many bottles did it take?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it came off a 95 sentra and I got it off ebay Just check every now and again you'll get lucky sometime. They are black, also the SE-L tailpieces look even better.

reccomended searching tools (do all of them)
sentra back up light(s)
sentra backup light(s)
sentra reflector
sentra trunk
sentra rear

I always kept my searching very narrow, you get a lot more stuff then what you're looking for but you never over look it. Like when you do "sentra trunk" you get flip flop trunk kits, but it may be in there. "sentra rear" will bring up the rear strut bars and such.


----------



## nissan98se (Sep 13, 2004)

*tail panel*



xbrandonx said:


> it came off a 95 sentra and I got it off ebay Just check every now and again you'll get lucky sometime. They are black, also the SE-L tailpieces look even better.
> 
> reccomended searching tools (do all of them)
> sentra back up light(s)
> ...


Thanks, but lol I forgot mine already has that black panel (I have a 200sx).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cool, maybe someone else (thats looking for one) will see this and find it for their car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

BRANDON do you still have your center peice the red one ?

if so can i borrow it sometime cuz i hafta use my stock peice for an led conversion. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> BRANDON do you still have your center peice the red one ?
> 
> if so can i borrow it sometime cuz i hafta use my stock peice for an led conversion. :thumbup:


if you pay shipping to/from here and there no problem. Hit me on AIM. Are you turning the reverse lights into tail/breaklights and using SE-L tails for your reverse like that one really baddass looking white sentra (forgot who own's it)

But yea no problem, the driver side reverse light has a small crack in it (not really that bad) but better then having nothing for a coupple of weeks while you get yours worked on.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can but some spray tint from any hobby shop. Its for tinting RC cars windows, works really good. But I reccomend doing a lot of light coats. What I mean is, spray the tail in a light coat. Not even enough to completly cover the tails. Let it set it up (dry), then repeat until you get the same tint or shade as does the resr reflector. 
You dont want to go to dark thoe. Cops might find it a reason to pull you over.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Cops might find it a reason to pull you over.


another reason why I may just go with the altezzas.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Please for the love of god, dont do that.......... Just tint them, if you dont go to much it wont really be noticable.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Please for the love of god, dont do that.......... Just tint them, if you dont go to much it wont really be noticable.


I know nobody likes them haha, but I'm not a huge fan of the b14 tails, I'm defanitlly not gonna get the chrome or "carbon fiber" ones, the black ones don't look bad (at least I don't think so) and I think they'll go really good with the tailpiece.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

looks good man how long have u had it for?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

xNISMOB14x said:


> looks good man how long have u had it for?


about 3 days.


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

I always sucked at those "find X amount of objects in the picture" deals, took me 5 minutes to see what you did. Anyway, looks sweet... and please, please, please dont get the altezzas... stay w. the stock, but tint em up nice.

I wonder what a B13 would look like w. the spoiler stop light in the trunk lid like that... :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

MDGA16 said:


> I always sucked at those "find X amount of objects in the picture" deals, took me 5 minutes to see what you did. Anyway, looks sweet... and please, please, please dont get the altezzas... stay w. the stock, but tint em up nice.
> 
> I wonder what a B13 would look like w. the spoiler stop light in the trunk lid like that... :cheers:


have someone photochop it, the photoshopping is under OT I believe. I'm not a fan of the B14 tails so I don't know what I'm gonna do yet. I may try tinting it but I'll prolly fuck it up. And if I get it right It'll be so dark that you can't see my tails. Do they make the little covers for the tails like they do for trunks and shit. I think gimp has them doesn't he or are his tinted?
why the fuck am i asking and not PMing?!?!
dammit, well if they make them someone post up the link where to get 'em.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good bran


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I know nobody likes them haha, but I'm not a huge fan of the b14 tails, I'm defanitlly not gonna get the chrome or "carbon fiber" ones, the black ones don't look bad (at least I don't think so) and I think they'll go really good with the tailpiece.


I'm concidering getting the black ones myself
I found some on ebay for $95
oh and by the way.....
jerk lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mine was 50 plus 12 shipping, now I'm an eve bigger jerk right?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah pretty much lol
you get them off ebay or what?
let me know I'm looking for some to buy next week


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah pretty much lol
> you get them off ebay or what?
> let me know I'm looking for some to buy next week


I got mine off ebay. I've been looking for quite a whlie though, just cheak frequently (every coupple of days) and you'll get one sooner or later. also you may get lucky in a junk yard as well.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looking good xbrandonx
i painted that reflector black too, i also got myself the black altezzas. It looks alright.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i found a couple of pics of my car ..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

black altezza on black car = good nice very clean.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i just wish however made/makes those .. didn't use freaking white cilicon around the edges, if they used black instead they would look even cleaner


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i just wish however made/makes those .. didn't use freaking white cilicon around the edges, if they used black instead they would look even cleaner


go for it! stick um in the onven take it apart pull out the white silicone and put some black in ya ish! lol i allways wondered why they looked like that just never acually handled them to draw that conclusion :thumbup: good eye


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> black altezza on black car = good nice very clean.


acually they kinda look like the cf ones? maybe just my eyes
edit: but non the less..hotness...sorry i double posted :balls:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> acually they kinda look like the cf ones? maybe just my eyes
> edit: but non the less..hotness...sorry i double posted :balls:


once again, mine is NOT painted, I bought it like that, it came on some models. I'm also thinking about getting the black altezzas, wish the CF ones where really Carbon fiber though.

Looks very good though, very good.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> once again, mine is NOT painted, I bought it like that, it came on some models. I'm also thinking about getting the black altezzas, wish the CF ones where really Carbon fiber though.
> 
> Looks very good though, very good.


i know dude i allready read the thread and i new that from the begining (shape of the reverse lenses) i was talking about stealths tail lights i dont think he has the black ones i think they are cf. and if you buy the chrome altezzas i think iv seen them cheaper and you can just take tem apart and paint them but i was telling stealth to take his apart and put black silicone in instead of white :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i know dude i allready read the thread and i new that from the begining (shape of the reverse lenses) i was talking about stealths tail lights i dont think he has the black ones i think they are cf. and if you buy the chrome altezzas i think iv seen them cheaper and you can just take tem apart and paint them but i was telling stealth to take his apart and put black silicone in instead of white :thumbup:


yeah I know but the carbon fiber ones aren't really carbon fiber...using white sylacone does sound pretty crappy on black lights though. I can't see if they are CF or not, but with glares it'd be hard to tell in a pic...they look just black to me though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> go for it! stick um in the onven take it apart pull out the white silicone and put some black in ya ish! lol i allways wondered why they looked like that just never acually handled them to draw that conclusion :thumbup: good eye


 too lazy..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

also I think spraying the black tint over those tails might still look even better...I may get the black ones and spray over them as well since I really don't like the b14 tails at all.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was thinking of doing the same thign with my altezzas. Im just afraight they are gonna come out too dark and ill get pulled over for them. 
Another idea was to use LED lightbulbs intead of the regular ones..to make them brighter, so after tinting the taillight.. they would look better but would still be bright


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i was thinking of doing the same thign with my altezzas. Im just afraight they are gonna come out too dark and ill get pulled over for them.
> Another idea was to use LED lightbulbs intead of the regular ones..to make them brighter, so after tinting the taillight.. they would look better but would still be bright


acually i have leds and it may be because they are cheap but they are duller than my old bulbs :thumbdwn: but im going to tint myne some time in the next month so ill let ya know how it turns out but for the altezas you could allways take them apart and put acual tinting on the inside that way you can chose just how dark it is and you can take it off :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

but if you actually tint them, eventually you might get bubles from the heat emitted from the bulbs. 
You said that you have leds and they are cheap.. cheap???? they are like $9 per bulb !


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> but if you actually tint them, eventually you might get bubles from the heat emitted from the bulbs.
> You said that you have leds and they are cheap.. cheap???? they are like $9 per bulb !


yea they were $8 but i just get the feeling they are a cheap brand.........they are dull........and i didnt even think about bubbles, but with led's that shouldnt be a problem cuz led's run very cool :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea they were $8 but i just get the feeling they are a cheap brand.........they are dull........and i didnt even think about bubbles, but with led's that shouldnt be a problem cuz led's run very cool :thumbup:


I'm not sure how hot those bulbs get HOWEVER, if a car sitting outside in 100+ degree heat doesn't bubble I don't know if those would bubble or not.

Do they make Tailshades for Sentras like you see on trucks and such?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I'm not sure how hot those bulbs get HOWEVER, if a car sitting outside in 100+ degree heat doesn't bubble I don't know if those would bubble or not.
> 
> Do they make Tailshades for Sentras like you see on trucks and such?


 na i dont think so.. it would be nice if they did


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

they do for front lights


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

but not the rears.
I might just use the Shades spray to tint them a little. First i would have to get those LED bulbs to see how much brighter they are comparing to stock bulbs.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the tint spray isn't suppose to be dark when you hit the break. Its suppose to have hardly any tint when lit up. I may try to pick up a taillight cheap somewhere and try it out first so I dont' mess up mine or any light I plan to put on a car. Like, buy a taillight off ebay, spray it, isntall it, see how it looks and if its alright get my altezzas and spray them. That way I also have a bit of pratice doing it before going at mine...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

good idea, i have my stock tails sittig in the closet ..but i dont feel like experimenting with them cause what if i have to get rid of my altezzas for some reason, i need a backup....but im so tempted to try the tint spray on the altezzas ..hehe


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> but im so tempted to try the tint spray on the altezzas ..hehe


thats gonna be my plan as well. I want to keep my stock tails as well which is why I said I'm gonna try to get another one (junkyard, ebay) and test on it, that way I'll still have 2 sets of tails.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

what percent tint is that?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1slowZ said:


> what percent tint is that?


 it depends on how much of the tint spray you spray on the tails. The more you spray the darker it will get.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> it depends on how much of the tint spray you spray on the tails. The more you spray the darker it will get.


exactly, a light coat will be a light tint, several coats will be a darker tint...my luck each coat will not be even so I'll keep trying and trying and when I get it right it will be pitch black.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, i know what you mean, it happens to me too, paint runs somewhere or its not even there so i spray more and more to even it out and then by the time im done .. it takes like 3 days for the paint to dry.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

So I went to a hobby shop yesterday and bought some RC hobby tint spray and then to Wal-Mart to pick up some adhesive promoter. I tried out my skills on a few CD jewel cases first and let me just say this tint spray is far harder to use than regular spray paint so unless your good and regular rattle can don’t try it! I decided I would do the third brake light to see how it turns out, if I messed it up it would be to hard to fix or buy a new one at the junk yard, so I took it out and sprayed it with adhesion promoter and it dried way to fast and cracked, maybe cuz it was too cold and dry out? Anyway I waited until the next morning and sanded it all off with 150 grit and tried it again…………it did the same thing. So I sanded it off AGAIN! And just sprayed it with the tint, well the paint stick fine but looked like hell so I again sanded it all off and said screw it and got some 2k grit and went at it. Needless to say the only thing I got out of it was sanding off the little letters on the lens lol but im going to order some vht night shades and see if it is any better the hobby spray kept on squirting and when the light shined through it it was purple! But im vht would be a lot better and easier to use since it has no shine in it and u need to spray clear over it sorry for the long post lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> So I went to a hobby shop yesterday and bought some RC hobby tint spray and then to Wal-Mart to pick up some adhesive promoter. I tried out my skills on a few CD jewel cases first and let me just say this tint spray is far harder to use than regular spray paint so unless your good and regular rattle can don’t try it! I decided I would do the third brake light to see how it turns out, if I messed it up it would be to hard to fix or buy a new one at the junk yard, so I took it out and sprayed it with adhesion promoter and it dried way to fast and cracked, maybe cuz it was too cold and dry out? Anyway I waited until the next morning and sanded it all off with 150 grit and tried it again…………it did the same thing. So I sanded it off AGAIN! And just sprayed it with the tint, well the paint stick fine but looked like hell so I again sanded it all off and said screw it and got some 2k grit and went at it. Needless to say the only thing I got out of it was sanding off the little letters on the lens lol but im going to order some vht night shades and see if it is any better the hobby spray kept on squirting and when the light shined through it it was purple! But im vht would be a lot better and easier to use since it has no shine in it and u need to spray clear over it sorry for the long post lol


that totally sucks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> that totally sucks


you have nooooooooooo i dea how pissed i was lol :loser: not fun at all expecially when i had to drive around today with electircal tape over the third brake light hole :thumbdwn:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

We used VHT on our shop's Audi. Came out looking great, but my boss is a master with spraypaint.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

maybe u guys should follow my procedure.....they will come out like they did on my car










glossy as hell, reflective, and NO orange peel :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the way the tails look awesome 
can you take a pic when your brake lights are on? like at night & day ? I wanna see how dark they really are.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> the way the tails look awesome
> can you take a pic when your brake lights are on? like at night & day ? I wanna see how dark they really are.



they'll light right up just as good as stock....i'll get a pic soon


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh thats cool
what did you use tint spray (Night shades) or just regular paint?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

samo said:


> We used VHT on our shop's Audi. Came out looking great, but my boss is a master with spraypaint.


let me ask u this. when i used the hobby spray it was very blotchy and bubbled cuz it has gloss in it (im not a fan of spraying gloss paint i can do clear coat but not glossy paint) is the vht stuff just like spraying flat paint? or do you have to use it alittle different? that hobby tint was a bitch! but like i said u give me a can of flat paint and i can drum ya up something fierce! :thumbup:


B14_Stealth said:


> oh thats cool
> what did you use tint spray (Night shades) or just regular paint?


you cant use regular paint it isnt transparent at all maybe a specle here or there but it wont shine through at all


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> you cant use regular paint it isnt transparent at all maybe a specle here or there but it wont shine through at all


thats what i thought


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

will the reflective parts work though the tint? I park on the street and I'd hate to have someone hit me cuz they never saw me.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> will the reflective parts work though the tint? I park on the street and I'd hate to have someone hit me cuz they never saw me.


most likely not


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah probobly not


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14 stealth, how do the altezzas reflect? Can you take a pic tonight? I'd apperiate it!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> b14 stealth, how do the altezzas reflect? Can you take a pic tonight? I'd apperiate it!


 with the lights off or without ?
without right?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

like, if your car is parked and turned off and a car's headlights shine on them what reflects up. Like on the regular tails the piece between the tails and blinkers reflects


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

that's a good job there, i really like it..
what paint did you use??


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

that's a good job there, i really like it..
what paint did you use?? and the color #


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> that's a good job there, i really like it..
> what paint did you use??


who/what are you refering to?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> who/what are you refering to?


hes talking to chops about the center section i belive. i was alos curious about this did u get it profesionaly painted or did u use a duplicolor?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hes talking to chops about the center section i belive. i was alos curious about this did u get it profesionaly painted or did u use a duplicolor?


in that case it looks very good and very professional and I'd also like to know cuz I have the same color car.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> like, if your car is parked and turned off and a car's headlights shine on them what reflects up. Like on the regular tails the piece between the tails and blinkers reflects


 oh ok, i should take some pics tonight


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i took some pics but i left my digi cam at my friend's house , im gonna get it tomorrow and i'll post the pics


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx here are the pictures you've requested.
I took those with my lights OFF, so that you could only see the reflection


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks alot, I think after I do my exhaust (GB going on right now) I'm gonna pick those up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool 
and thanks for reminding me about the GB for exhousts..not sure if i should get one


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I tinted my rear sidemarkers, and the light shines through them fine at night. The reflection is as good as if they weren't painted, so there's nothing to worry about when it comes to the reflective part working still. Your tailights will shine bright at night, but during the day, your brake lights will be less visible, so be careful, and don't brake hard when you don't have to, some people drive pretty unatentively. 

Good Luck,
Nate


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

glowsentra said:


> I tinted my rear sidemarkers, and the light shines through them fine at night. The reflection is as good as if they weren't painted, so there's nothing to worry about when it comes to the reflective part working still. Your tailights will shine bright at night, but during the day, your brake lights will be less visible, so be careful, and don't brake hard when you don't have to, some people drive pretty unatentively.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Nate


well I don't plan on tinting the 3rd breaklight so that should help out.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> cool
> and thanks for reminding me about the GB for exhousts..not sure if i should get one


if you plan on getting an exhaust that will hold up, and give you max power, you'll want this one. Might as well get it while you can get 20% off.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

dont forget there is a 3rd brake light 

edit: just noticed xbrandonx's post about the same thing


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> dont forget there is a 3rd brake light


which is why I said "I don't plan on doing the 3rd breaklight" :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

refresh your browser...see?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> if you plan on getting an exhaust that will hold up, and give you max power, you'll want this one. Might as well get it while you can get 20% off.


when it comes to the exhoust.. no money for now .. i just dumped over $600 on the stereo upgrade


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> when it comes to the exhoust.. no money for now .. i just dumped over $600 on the stereo upgrade


I understand...maybe you'll be able to come up with it just before the end date. But if you cant this time and your ready to upgrade, I suggest you go with Stromung, and I'm sure several others will say the same thing.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think i should get a new GA16DE first, before i start doing any other engine modes


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think i should get a new GA16DE first, before i start doing any other engine modes


sr20. yes i know the ga can be pretty peppy but you cant really go past 233hp with the sr you allways have father to go right on up to around 500hp right? then pull the internals and go from there :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think i should get a new GA16DE first, before i start doing any other engine modes


why would you ever get the same engine if you could afford a change go with a vvl SR


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> why would you ever get the same engine *if* you could afford a change go with a vvl SR


key word IF

whats wrong with your engine?!?!


----------

